# Can I see pics of



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 27, 2007)

Can I see pics of your Smoky Blacks, Buckskins & Grullas as foals? Thanks :lol:


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 27, 2007)

OMG What cuties! :new_shocked:




:



: I love them



:



:



:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 28, 2007)

Savannah, 2005 solid buckskin filly











Trixie, 2006 solid silver buckskin filly











Tucker, 2006 buckskin pinto colt











Misty, 2006 buckskin pinto filly


----------



## Jill (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are mine that fit that color criteria. I'm very proud and in love with each of them



Some of my favorite colors, too. They are pictured as foals and then at their current age to show how nicely they grew up (as their mom, I'm a little predisposed to think they turned out "nice" LOL!). All are proven show horses. All but Destiny were claimed by me at just a couple weeks old as I purchased them all way before weaning... Destiny, though, was almost a year old when I first got a look at him



:

*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Gone and DunIT[/SIZE]*2005 31” grey-grullo fancy stallion – National Top 10 (halter) & AMHA Honor Roll (halter)

Grandson of both Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (“BTU”) and Yellow Diamond Little Feather, Great Grandson of Egyptian King

pictured as a suckling and current age
















*[SIZE=12pt]Harrell’s Flirting With Perfection[/SIZE]*

2006 AMHA/AMHR Silver Buckskin Show Filly – Halter Champion

Rowdy and Buckeroo breeding (Daughter of Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow)

pictured as a suckling, newborn and current age
















*[SIZE=12pt]Triple H Buckin Khaki[/SIZE]*

2002 32” AMHA/AMHR buckskin brood mare – halter grand champion – Taylors and Dell Tera lines

Hopefully in foal for 2008 to “DunIT”

pictured as a suckling, weanling and current age
















*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)[/SIZE]*

2004 32.5” AMHR / AMHA smoky silver black stallion – co-owned with Erica Killion

National Champion / Many Time Grand Champion / Halter Hall of Fame / Multi National All Star / AMHA Honor Roll

Grandson of both Alvadars Double Destiny and Little Kings Buck Echo

pictured as a suckling and current age


----------



## Miniequine (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice horses you guys! I LOVE that picture of Dunit. He looks very balanced

in that picture, great shot!

my grulla filly Little Anna.

~Sandy


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 28, 2007)

> Cristina--that face on Misty's dam makes me do a double take every time. What a gorgeous head she has!! It's fun to see your buckskin foals.


Thanks.. She had a very pretty head, rich golden coat color and BIG doe eyes.. She was the mare we lost a week after bringing her and her filly home (baby was 11 days old)... SOMEDAY I'll find another buckskin mare like her..



:


----------



## Jill (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks, Sandy :bgrin: DunIT is The Man for sure (just ask him!). And, I love Little Anna



:


----------



## Kendra (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh, I want a buckskin baby so badly!! We have a bay mare in foal to a palomino pinto for next spring ..... I keep giving her the buckskin pep talk!


----------



## Jill (Oct 28, 2007)

Kendra --

I hear you!!! That's why I've got so many "pinkies" (perlino) girls. I'm looking for lots of buckskin Buckeroo bred foals in the years to come



:

Jill


----------



## River1018 (Oct 28, 2007)

River Wood Montegos Shasaedoh

As a baby





At maturity


----------



## MBhorses (Oct 28, 2007)

kiowa as a foal our smokey black yearling






our buckskin mare with her buckskin colt


----------



## Miniequine (Oct 28, 2007)

River Wood Montegos Shasaedoh

Really pretty!!!!

How do you pronounce his name and what does it mean?

~Sandy


----------



## River1018 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you that is so sweet to say





It is pronounced Mahn Tea Go Shah Say Doe (that is the only way I can think of to write it)



:

Montego was part of his sires name and Shasaedoh, well to be honest with you, its just a name that I heard on tv years ago...I told myself someday I'd use it in a horses name....LOVE the really "different" names....I really don't remember what it means...

There wasn't one announcer at any show that he was at that could pronounce it right. We always had to chuckle


----------



## CheyAut (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's my silver buckskin as a baby (Ee Aa Crcr Zz)
















This is the whole family... daddy, black and white, Cocoa, and mommy, silver buckskin:






Then she shed out to this:











But then lightened up again. She changes shades throughout the season, but has never been as dark as she was when she shed out as a foal.






Jessi


----------



## Letsdunit (Oct 31, 2007)

Grullo Babies

Grullo colt a few minutes old :






And a 1 year old filly :


----------

